

Some of my favorite startups that haven’t raised venture capital - cwan
http://bijansabet.com/post/11888875933/some-of-my-favorite-startups-that-havent-raised

======
pxtreme75
This remind me of the hilarious comment on GitHub <https://github.com/about>

VC Funding: $0.00

To grow a business organically is possible although slower than getting
funding. It really depends on your business model and your money burn rate.

